# Hole in tree



## timndeb (Feb 4, 2021)

Below are a couple of photos of a small hole in my Chinese Pistache tree. Is it a insect borer hole? If so, what is the best way to treat it? I was thinking of using a systemic insecticide, but I don't think I could use it effectively until Spring. Any other ideas or is this my best option?


----------



## HumBurner (Feb 15, 2021)

First glance opinion is it looks like a woodpecker hole or other bird hole. Would help to know more information such as geographic location. 

Woodpeckers and other insect-hunting birds around here will have fruit\nut\ornamental trees holed out from stump to top, and only occasionally does it seem to impact them heavily.

If the hole(s) were smaller, I'd say possibility of being a parasitic wasp.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 15, 2021)

any evidence of EAB of ALB?


----------



## ATH (Feb 15, 2021)

Give us some scale. A ruler is idea...but even a pencil for finger will help.

My first guess was woodpecker like @HumBurner said...but it is pretty distinctly D-shaped which suggests perhaps a flat-headed beetle like an _Agrilus_ or perhaps it isn't quite a true "D" and more of an oval as left by Flat Headed Apple Borer.


----------



## STLARBORIST (Feb 24, 2021)

timndeb said:


> Below are a couple of photos of a small hole in my Chinese Pistache tree. Is it a insect borer hole? If so, what is the best way to treat it? I was thinking of using a systemic insecticide, but I don't think I could use it effectively until Spring. Any other ideas or is this my best option?
> 
> View attachment 887580
> View attachment 887582


It is possible, However I also think its Woodpecker. If your able, do a safari basil drench soil soil drench with Imidacloprid if you want to cover your bases.


----------



## SimpleScott (Jun 22, 2021)

capetrees said:


> any evidence of EAB of ALB?


EAB holes are much smaller and ALB holes are bigger and circular 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleScott (Jun 22, 2021)

HumBurner said:


> First glance opinion is it looks like a woodpecker hole or other bird hole.



I'll second the woodpecker hole - are there more on the tree? The shape of it leads me toward a downy woodpecker or a flicker 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryWoods (Jul 30, 2021)

STLARBORIST said:


> It is possible, However I also think its Woodpecker. If your able, do a safari basil drench soil soil drench with Imidacloprid if you want to cover your bases.


Reading Safari contains dinotefuran, is that preferred instead of Imidacloprid? Thanks.

https://www.cdms.net/ldat/ldAC2000.pdf

Unless I've quoted the wrong product, completely willing to stand corrected, just looking to learn. Thanks much.


----------



## SimpleScott (Aug 4, 2021)

CountryWoods said:


> Reading Safari contains dinotefuran, is that preferred instead of Imidacloprid? Thanks.
> .



They're both neonicotinoids so pick your poison









Comparative ecotoxicity of imidacloprid and dinotefuran to aquatic insects in rice mesocosms


There are growing concerns about the impacts of neonicotinoid insecticides on ecosystems worldwide, and yet ecotoxicity of many of these chemicals at …




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## ATH (Aug 6, 2021)

CountryWoods said:


> Reading Safari contains dinotefuran, is that preferred instead of Imidacloprid? Thanks.
> 
> https://www.cdms.net/ldat/ldAC2000.pdf
> 
> Unless I've quoted the wrong product, completely willing to stand corrected, just looking to learn. Thanks much.


What are you targetting?

imidacloprid does great on beetles, but it is not good on armored scale or Lepidoptera. dinotefuran acts a little quicker, but unless that speed is needed, I'd used imidacloprid for cost saving.


----------

